# CloudFlare?



## massah (Dec 7, 2011)

Soo....can you ditch CloudFlare? I'd rather just get internal server errors and not be able to contact the site than get a random message from CloudFlare telling me the site is down...when it might actually just be CloudFlare itself


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess the ad revenue is down this qtr and they are having bandwidth issues?!?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 7, 2011)

This server has been slow even when it does work...looks like it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## sdf (Dec 7, 2011)

agreed, it makes using this site near impossible when it pops up every page


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 7, 2011)

So you guys are having this everytime you click on anything too? Hell i got it trying to come into this thread, but if the site is down why can i still post?


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 7, 2011)

the site is not down. cloud flare is the issue. It seems the more pictures or graphics there are on the page the slower or more likely it is to crash :/


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had to switch my IP address to access here, looks like that is the problem...something isn't connecting between the server and our addresses.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Cloud Crap is the back-up server on this site when the main goes down...here's a paste of the error message. I'm out until this is resolved, too much work to even post stuff...lol:

The website you are trying to access is currently offline. The most likely causes are the server is down for maintenance, there may be a network problem, or the site may be experiencing excessive load.

The site uses CloudFlare in order to help keep it online when the server is down by serving cached copies of pages where they are available. Unfortunately, a cached copy of the page you requested is not available, but you may be able to reach other cached pages on the site.


----------



## bamfrivet (Dec 7, 2011)

I keep getting the error as well. Just click the "live version" at the end of the message and it loads..... very slowly, but it loads lol


----------



## johny1212 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bullshit! I can hardly get around in here. Maybe it's time to move to another form. The last week has been spotty at best.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2011)

bamfrivet said:


> I keep getting the error as well. Just click the "live version" at the end of the message and it loads..... very slowly, but it loads lol


Sometimes yes; sometimes no (multiple retry needed); often a partial or corrupted page loads. 


It's like staying in a motel where the custodial staff is on strike. The sheets are nasty and just SMELL these towels. cn


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

if it shows error click at bottom for live version of site but it will mess up on next page u load but i like riu so much i just bear with it and make it into a joke 
im not going anywhere no site has what riu 's got no way no how in my opinion


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

wow and it posted that without fing up lol


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree, i will bear with it. Cant decide if i prefer this or when you just can't get on here at all.......


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Sometimes yes; sometimes no (multiple retry needed); often a partial or corrupted page loads.
> 
> 
> It's like staying in a motel where the custodial staff is on strike. The sheets are nasty and just SMELL these towels. cn



got to bring own sheets anyways and i will pass on towel sniffing


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Sometimes yes; sometimes no (multiple retry needed); often a partial or corrupted page loads.
> 
> 
> It's like staying in a motel where the custodial staff is on strike. The sheets are nasty and just SMELL these towels. cn


Well shit, server bills only run 30 bucks/mo or so...I'm sure Attitude pays more than that for their constant ads here.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> if it shows error click at bottom for live version of site but it will mess up on next page u load but i like riu so much i just bear with it and make it into a joke
> im not going anywhere no site has what riu 's got no way no how in my opinion


And that's why whoever is in charge can get away with this Customer Apathy Policy. cn


----------



## johny1212 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't think anyone even knows or is doing anything about. If it ain't workin good by Friday I am outy. I love the forum but it has become a love/hate relationship lately.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, we are aware that the site is mostly unusable. Of course we are working on it. It has nothing to do with CloudFlare or your machine or IP address. When we figure it out we will let you know.


----------



## CEEJR (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you Mr. Roast


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

rollitup said:


> Yes, we are aware that the site is mostly unusable. Of course we are working on it. It has nothing to do with CloudFlare or your machine or IP address. When we figure it out we will let you know.


thanks bro
At least we didnt wake up as cloudflare zombies 
i can bear with it


----------



## johny1212 (Dec 7, 2011)

Seems good now. Thanks riu!


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 7, 2011)

johny1212 said:


> Bullshit! I can hardly get around in here. Maybe it's time to move to another form. The last week has been spotty at best.


Don't let that FREE door hit you on the way out. It always amazes me how people can bitch and complain about something they can enjoy for free.


----------



## johny1212 (Dec 7, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Don't let that FREE door hit you on the way out. It always amazes me how people can bitch and complain about something they can enjoy for free.


Sure but we put up with the ads. It went on for over a week and nobody said shit till it was crippled. Forgive me for not having all day to wait for pages to load or the site to come back up.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 7, 2011)

im glad it wasnt just me. im having issues with my isp the last few days thought they were jerking me around.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

johny1212 said:


> Sure but we put up with the ads. It went on for over a week and nobody said shit till it was crippled. Forgive me for not having all day to wait for pages to load or the site to come back up.


jeez the ads are reason it is free u going to chip in for server and it tech?
im sorry but i agree with carna


----------



## johny1212 (Dec 7, 2011)

whatever. i said thanks when it was up. googe is free too but they make money off it so... just a difference in opinion. I really didn't go ripping into anyone so just drop it.


----------



## Jack Harer (Dec 7, 2011)

6:55PM and I still have to log in every 5 min or so


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 7, 2011)

I just figured RIU was having some sever issues. The cloud screen thing is unusual, not as familiar and fun as a 401 error....
hopefully they got it all sorted out now. Il still say i never strayed, still faithful to RIU....


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 7, 2011)

johny1212 said:


> Sure but we put up with the ads. It went on for over a week and nobody said shit till it was crippled. Forgive me for not having all day to wait for pages to load or the site to come back up.


I bet you would complain if you were hung with a new rope.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 7, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I bet you would complain if you were hung with a new rope.


on what grounds? chaffing? rope burns?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just got nothing but error messages again on and off for several hours.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 8, 2011)

Down again today for many hours, woohoo


----------



## Jack Harer (Dec 8, 2011)

I haven't been able to post because by the time I finish typing, I gotta log back in. AARRRGGGHH!


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2011)

Back up and running had to upgrade to a new kernel and it doesnt like Rollitup. Still working some bugs out but it should be very usable.


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Dec 8, 2011)

the feds are taking over lol jp


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 8, 2011)

nah, still fucked up..... gonna burn a bowl, and hope its fixed...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2011)

Frito Bandito420 said:


> the feds are taking over lol jp


Feds, hell. Site owners probably found a way to make money involving this "feedback and support" ratfuck. 
It might be time to "Disoccupy". cn


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Seems better now.


----------



## johny1212 (Dec 8, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I bet you would complain if you were hung with a new rope.


 Really?!?!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

well seems like system is down and all likes are gone dont know if they will come back others lost all their pics
hope it all gets restored im sure the admin is working on it feverishly


----------



## johny1212 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah all my pics just disappeared too


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 8, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> well seems like system is down and all likes are gone dont know if they will come back others lost all their pics
> hope it all gets restored im sure the admin is working on it feverishly


yes there working feverishly......lol...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 8, 2011)

The log in issue is most certainly related to CloudFlare.  If it says you have used up all 5 opportunities to log in, even when you haven't, that issue is related to CloudFlare.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> yes there working feverishly......lol...


or they are sick and got fevers and cant work 
hope not


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

johny1212 said:


> Yeah all my pics just disappeared too


didnt u complain about free website or am i mistaken 
they might be holding your pics hostage for ransom to upgrade server 
idk


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 8, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> or they are sick and got fevers and cant work
> hope not


more like sitting around with there fingers up there butts..


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2011)

are you guys still getting log in errors ?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry I had to.  It's just what I thought of when I read your post. lol

I had that problem around 3PM CST.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2011)

Lol that movie is funny as hell. Yeah the problem is that we were not getting your ips decrypted so everyone was coming from the same ip (is what the server though) should all be fixed.


----------



## johny1212 (Dec 8, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> didnt u complain about free website or am i mistaken
> they might be holding your pics hostage for ransom to upgrade server
> idk


 I did. Cause this is lame. I think they are in over their heads personally.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 8, 2011)

Thought so.


----------



## johny1212 (Dec 8, 2011)

Does any body else think it is sketchy to have a third party between us and the riu servers? They are a third party company doing content delivery so traffic goes from riu to their servers to you. I am not so sure about whatever this new setup is. Go ahead and call me a pain in the ass but it is a valid concern. I have my card so that is fine but as an it guy I am not down with these "cloud" services.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 8, 2011)

Is anyone else getting a DL prompt for something called sti.php?


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

no but i got hacked today
so idk but i dont think it is related to the sites issues


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 8, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Is anyone else getting a DL prompt for something called sti.php?


That's hilarious. 

STI=

Sexually 
Transmitted 
Infection


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> That's hilarious.
> 
> STI=
> 
> ...


hope not......


----------



## Jack Harer (Dec 8, 2011)

HEY BEAR!! Empty yer mailbox fer christs sake!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 8, 2011)

admin said:


> are you guys still getting log in errors ?


None here, and the formatting is back to normal.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

no log in problems and no likes


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

i cant view any bud porn 
without clicking a attachment


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Fix your server or I simply switch sites again...no problem on my end.


I'm tired of not being able to access this site at my convenience.


----------



## Total Head (Dec 10, 2011)

i don't know if it's cloudfare or not but i have chosen to blame cloudfare so i can direct my anger somewhere. if cloudfare were a person i would want to shoot and stab him. here is my drawing of what that might look like. i'm a whiz on ms paint.











edit: i just realized it's cloud fLare lol. whoops. you get the idea.


----------



## doowmd (Dec 11, 2011)

Did grasscity purchase riu?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2011)

doowmd said:


> Did grasscity purchase riu?


HELL NO's!! doowmd, lol. that's crazy talk right there


this announcement should explain it all .... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/announcements.html


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 13, 2011)

could anyone tell my what browser that works with linux works on this site been using linux here for a long time now i can only view and rep i cant post, i cant send emails ever since this weekend when it seems more updating was going on cuz when i cam back yesterday i see that now all my recieved pms have automatic qoutes but wont let me insert cursor so i can type had to go use a buddies computer just to ask this. Anyone else have this problem or is it just my account. Did i do something wrong?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> Did i do something wrong?


...... _I dunno_, ..... did you?





try asking beansly. he uses linux. I think he uses firefox. what browser are you using?


----------

